# Rubber Roof Sealant



## ninghai (Dec 29, 2009)

i have leaks in my flat rubber roof. not sure where, but i see some gaps around the chimney where lead flashing meets the rubber membrane. 

i went to HomeDepot but they don't supply rubber roofing materials. a guy recommended Henry Flashing Master, said it works, even though the description clearly states that it is not recommnded for rubber roof.

what product should i use for sealing the gaps between my rubber roof and the lead flashing? and where can i buy it? is it safe to use Henry Flashing Master?


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Where do you see these alleged gaps from? From inside? Outside? Do you have a pic of the gaps youre talking about as well as the area in the house where the leaks are showing up in relation to the chimney?


----------



## ninghai (Dec 29, 2009)

gap is from outside. i can't see any visible leak from inside.

lead flashing is applied around the chimney base. the top of the flashing seems to be sealed pretty well insde of brick veneer. the bottom of the flashing meets the rubber roof and it seems that there are gaps.


----------



## ninghai (Dec 29, 2009)

lead flashing around chimney base


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

This is probably a counter-flashing. If it is not leaking, then leave it alone.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Re-reading your original post, I do suggest that you find the source of the leak instead of taking a shot in the dark and gooping stuff up.

Where are the leaks showing up in the house in relation to the chimney? Which way is your roof sloped? What type of roof deck do you have? What is the construction of all roofing assemblies present? 

That info should give us a good starting point by which to help you solve your problems.


----------



## ninghai (Dec 29, 2009)

>>Where are the leaks showing up in the house in relation to the chimney?
i see water driping from the framing around the chimeny base. luckily the ceiling is not closed at the moment. 

>>Which way is your roof sloped? 
it slopes towards outside.

>>What type of roof deck do you have? 
Rubber membrane roof. 

>>What is the construction of all roofing assemblies present? 
i don't understand this question. please elaborate.

thanks.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

more pics would help. a shot of the chimney from ferther back, an overall shot of roof if you can, a pic of the roof edge and any pudlling, shot of leak inside


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I was not asking what type of membrane you have. That was apparent with the original post and the pictures. I was asking what type of roof deck do you have, meaning the structural element of the flat roof above the rafters.

The question you didn't understand... is there only one roof on the house, or did someone lay additional roofs over existing ones? This can have an effect on water travel.


----------



## ninghai (Dec 29, 2009)

This is all brand new roof. I don't know what type of roof deck is it. What are the possibilities? How can I tell?

More pictures to come.


----------



## ninghai (Dec 29, 2009)

more pics.


----------



## ninghai (Dec 29, 2009)

the red ink circles the chimney base inside of the house. notice the 2x4 is wet from the rain.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Look VERY closely at all the seams along the edge, and the chimney. Look at the exposed joints of the metal drip edge just 'outside' the rubber.
Get that Grace OFF the roof. It will literally eat into EPDM. It's extremely imcompatible.

If it's new, why isn't the roofer looking at it?
If the leak is found, Black Jack Neoprene, and one of the GeoCel caulks are compatible sealants. (Tube Caulk) IT MUST say EPDM sealant on the tube.
Karnak Ultra 19 may be compatible.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking, why isn't the roofer who installed the roof finding and fixing this problem?

There's no obvious problem that jumps out of those pictures,
I don't like the counter flashing wrapping onto the roof, but that's something that only sometimes creates a problem and normally years down the road, not months.

Take a good look at the top of your chimney and make sure there's no cracking in the sealant around the pipes, etc.


----------



## ninghai (Dec 29, 2009)

roofer was fired for other reasons.

i don't know what that "Grace" stuff is. but it is already stuck on the rubber. i guess i will have to rip it off. but i am afraid of creating more problems in doing so. 

the outside perimeter of the flutes are pretty tighly sealed, i can't see any gaps.

i do see some very small cracks in the brick mortar. not sure that would've created the leak.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Why am I not seeing red brick in your chimney base picture?

Where was this pic taken?

Are you trying to get us to say that this is your roofer's fault?

If that pic was taken in the basement, what about the fact that you have no caps on your chimney flues?


----------



## ninghai (Dec 29, 2009)

the picture is taken from the inside on the third floor of the house. you are looking directly at the ceiling where the chimney base meets the roof. 

you do see the red brick veneer from outside right? remember it is a veneer, not the real bricks. you will not see brick from inside. 

yes i don't have a chimney cap yet. i will, later. but however much rain water that went in the flue hasn't manifested itself anywhere in the house, including the basement, yet. so i don't think that's a problem. 

>>Are you trying to get us to say that this is your roofer's fault? 
i am not sure what you mean by this. i don't care whose fault it is. i am not asking that roofer to come back anyways. i simply want to find where the leak is and fix it myself.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Try to get a better picture of the inside. Maybe it is just me, but I am losing perspective with this picture.


----------

